# What can I safely use to touch up scratches on a wood crib?



## ariane77 (Oct 13, 2011)

Please move this post if this isn't the right place for it. We recently bought a crib we love from craigslist but it has a few light scratches I'd like to touch up. Is there anything like a nontoxic mineral oil marker or something I can make at home? It's a walnut color.


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

Run a walnut on it. Seriously  sounds too easy but it works.

this clip is helpful, you need a walnut and soft cloth.


----------



## dale3613 (Nov 14, 2012)

Did you find out what you could use? I bought a crib for my grandbaby and it has teeth marks on it and I wanted to touch it up. Thanks.


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

I was going suggest using real walnut as well.


----------



## elus0814 (Sep 21, 2009)

A beeswax crayon?


----------

